# Anybody up to a clean up at Meldahl?



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Who would be willing to spend a Sat. or Sun. afternoon picking the Meldahl parking lot on KY side up this winter? I'm going to see if USCOE will provide dumpster and/or bags, maybe even meet us there w/trucks to haul trash away. Unfortunately we won't have to pick much up along the bank, it's downstream now.......
Just looked nasty when I was there Sunday, we left the trash there (I use "we" rather loosely I know) and we could give back a little by picking it up.
Let me know if you're willing and I'll post or pm when I find out what the Corp will do for us.
Thanks and Merry Christmas!
LMJ


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I might be willing to due that. Shoot, I could fish for skips in the morning then do a cleanup. I'll have to consider the weather. Hopefully someone else could go w/ me, becasue it's $25 in gas plus a 1.5 hour druive each way.  

I will clean up for Skipjack!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Awright H2OMellon!
We have a crowd already!
Not a bad idea, stock up on catfish bait and clean up later, be a great way to do a SW Ohio/NKY OGF get together.
I'll bring a big pot of chili, who's bringing the firewood? 
LMJ


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll help. It was a mess when I went there. H2O mellon,I'll split that gas w/ ya as I'm up Dayton way myself. Sun would be better for me if that's OK,TC1


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Talked to the Lockmaster today, he'll provide bags and a p/u or truck to haul bags away, just need to nail down date. 
Here's some options:
Sat. 12/29
Sun 12/30

Sat. 1/5
Sun 1/6

Sat. 1/12
Sun. 1/13

Do a quote on this post and let me know your 1,2 and 3rd best dates, Hopefully there'll be more than a couple of us.
LMJ


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

This isn't my place to say, but perhaps one of the OGF owners can see this and meet us there. This could be a good way to get the word spread about OGF and that folks actually care, etc....


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im in with Melon and TC1, lord knows I ' ve picked up enough condoms, syringes and diapers on the Mad River to make me immune to anything short of a dead body... Just kidding those 3 things are exempt from our cleanups on the Mad River but a couple of dozen tires, refrigerators, couches, an old 22 rifle, laders and lots of steel/rebar are commonplace every year. 

Salmonid
PS Thanks LMJ, for coordinating this, may the fish gods will shine brightly on you!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

As far as Mellons post is concerned, perhaps we could bring an OGF banner and stake it up, that alone would have all the locals asking about what it is and they would certainly appreciate us cleaning up that pig stye of an access area. 
Salmonid


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,m in. be glad to, never been to ky. side before,


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Glad you guys are up to it, the day and date will be up to the guy from the Dam that brings the truck over, he'll have to work Sat. and give up a weekday, so we won't be telling them when, it'll be them letting us know.
They don't want to leave trash in bags but not picked up.
So, I'll stay in touch with them and try to give as much notice as I'm allowed, I don't expect it before New Years even tho that weekend before New Years would be a good one.
Thanks for all your participation! 
BTW, great idea about the OGF banner, anyone have any contact w/them?
LMJ


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll go w/ the most popular pick day,whatever is easy for you guys. I'm off work till March and I have nothing but time on my hands now...and the steelhead run is lit up like a christmas tree. Oh,the agony! My poor arm! Hehe,TC1


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Tall cool one said:


> I'll go w/ the most popular pick day,whatever is easy for you guys. I'm off work till March and I have nothing but time on my hands now...and the steelhead run is lit up like a christmas tree. Oh,the agony! My poor arm! Hehe,TC1


That sounds tough! 
Hurt yourself, or just the type of work you do? (sounds like asphalt guys, they're off til plants open in March)
Too bad you have to spend all that time chasing Chrome, it'll wear you out for the spring wiper action!
Look forward to meeting you at the cleanup, TC1
LMJ


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Nope,gardener.
Will be there...sore arm or not! TC1


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll have to check and see if the wife is working. If she isn't I should be able to go. I know Salmonid and I knew a couple folks who wanted to go w/ us if we went.

I'll get w/ them and let you know,


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hope you guys can make it, H2O, I understand the need to car pool....
LMJ


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm in for any day but the 5th. Sounds like a worthy effort!

Joe C.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

BUMP to the top.

Is everything still as planned? I'll do a double check w/ my guys and see if everyone can still make it.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I might be able to help, I'll watch this thread and if I can make it I will be there.
Cady


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll do a final post Friday night, the Weather is going to take a dip, then rise into 40's for Sat. 1/5, bring rain gear, but I'm optimistic a "few showers" won't keep us from cleaning up.
http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/USOH0188?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared

Bill Gaul, an electrician with the Corps at the dam, says he's willing to take us on a tour of the dam and lock after the clean up, we can cross over at the Augusta ferry, sounds interesting.

Thanks for all the help in advance, the investment will pay off I'm sure.
Happy New Year!
LMJ


----------

